# Radio at work-



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I listen to a radio when the job allows it. I use a old dewalt raidio. Its about time to replace it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use a Milwaukee radio that came free with some tool one time, but only on new construction jobs when the place sits disconnected from other homes or businesses and only when I'm alone. All other times, I think that playing a radio on the job is borderline unprofessional, or at least bothersome. I'd never play a radio on a service call or on a job where other people are working. I'd also never play a radio in an occupied home or building.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I always have radio going in the office trailer.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Radio is used when appropriate. Listen to a station that plays a healthy mix with no offensive music. Some days I make my Help get it if they are torturing me.LOL

Tom


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

So guys whats your favorite music? we like some of the current stuff and 70's and 80's music. In the uk DAB digital radio is light relief as our FM stations are duplexed same stuff on several stations and loads of annoying adverts. DAB mainly music and some news.

Interestingly most of our favorite artists seem to be deceased-showing our age?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I tend to like the 70's and 80's mix, but I can honestly listen to anything that is not rap. Country music seems to be what's on most jobsite radios in my neck of the woods. Metal would be a close second.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Milwaukee job site radio if the job site permits it. If not I'm playing the music on my phone. Right now there's about 200 songs on it so I just hit shuffle and play away. I can listen on the same battery all day pretty loud and by the end of the day my battery has about 15% left. Not bad at all







.


----------



## nickthegr81 (Feb 17, 2009)

i use my cell phones mp3 player quite a bit. i just put one earphone in so as not to completely isolate myself with my surroundings. i do find myself having to write down any dimensions or material i need as i tend to forget when rocking out!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> I can listen on the same battery all day pretty loud and by the end of the day my battery has about 15% left.


 Even on those 20hr days ya'll have been working lately?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

There is usually music on the jobs I'm on and it tends to be country or metal for the most part.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have the Bosch radio and use it every chance I get. Music is almost essential to me. 
Of course not on service calls or occupied office, but if a HO does not mind I will definitely have it on. Low if it is a reno type job. New work or empty building it is LOUD whenever possible.

Music make me work much easier, smoother and calmer. Really.
You know what they say about the savage beast.....:whistling2:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

all big comm work now you cant even have a picture of a radio.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

paul d. said:


> all big comm work now you cant even have a picture of a radio.


Of course not. Someone might get _offended_.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Even on those 20hr days ya'll have been working lately?



Shoot no, it's good for an 8 hr day. Those days the radio waits for the OT. It makes the day, well the night, go by quicker and a little more fun.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Shoot no, it's good for an 8 hr day. Those days the radio waits for the OT. It makes the day, well the night, go by quicker and a little more fun.


 Gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well since ive been in the trade mostly commercial i have never seen anyone with a radio in the field ever ,just not done were we work safety rules do not allow us to have radios on any project just work no play time ever .
Now in the office they have what i call elevator or shoppen mall music for everyone to listen to all people in the main office get the same music each day .
Lots of fun in the office !! glad i only go there once a month !!!

But at our job site you could not hear it if you had one .
Just not acceptable most wear ear plugs during the day . Take care be safe


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

sometimes them earplugs is MORE than just earplugs ifyouknowwhatimean :whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

nick said:


> Well since ive been in the trade mostly commercial i have never seen anyone with a radio in the field ever ,just not done were we work safety rules do not allow us to have radios on any project just work no play time ever .


So you/they are saying that having a radio on is not safe and that it is considered "play time"???


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> So you/they are saying that having a radio on is not safe and that it is considered "play time"???


 I don't think it is play time :no:, but it sure makes the day go by a whole lot faster.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I don't think it is play time :no:, but it sure makes the day go by a whole lot faster.


+1 !!!


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

what REALLY got radios outlawed around here was those " boom boxes ". saw a super for the GC send a boom box flying off a office bldg. from about 8 floors up years ago. it broke. :laughing: nick's right; no radios, have'nt seen em on largr comm job in at least 10 yrs. oh well.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:reason I ask, we have been months in factory-we have had a week in a car park fitting new lamp posts and crash barriers. the radio has been light relief from being bored and getting a sun tan.:thumbsup:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> So you/they are saying that having a radio on is not safe and that it is considered "play time"???



Well Speedy the jobs we work on the construction manager team does not allow radios its un safe as if one doesnt keep his ears and eyes open to whats going on around him all day he just might be dead by the end of the day . 

Most jobs are heavy lifting equipment like cranes running for 8 months then there hanging steel above us for months. Flying steel and concrete buckets above your head along with equipment and material lifts its a nite mare .total communications is needed at all times .

Yes I agree with them if thats what your asking ? 

My guys dont need to listen to music they need to work ,its not the kinda place to have you head up your a--. If it saves a mans life its ok . never heard a person bitch about it yet its a common rule in commercial or industrial work for many years . Any job we do has the rule were in construction only large projects not your smaller jobs that let safety slide . take care


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

nick said:


> Well Speedy the jobs we work on the construction manager team does not allow radios its un safe as if one doesnt keep his ears and eyes open to whats going on around him all day he just might be dead by the end of the day .
> 
> Most jobs are heavy lifting equipment like cranes running for 8 months then there hanging steel above us for months. Flying steel and concrete buckets above you head along with equipment and material lifts its a nite mare .total communications is needed at all times .
> 
> ...


a) Having a radio on is NOT "unsafe". People are unsafe.
b) Having a radio on does NOT mean one has his head up his a**.
c) Smaller jobs do not always "let safety slide". 

I will say, I agree with you about that type and phase of jobsite, although that kind of site is comparatively the minority IMO in the scope of things. 
I have worked my share of sites like that and you are right, there is no place for a radio during the day. One other reason is no one would likely hear it for the most part.

If the structure is done and we are roughing in rooms or offices we will have our tunes.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> a) Having a radio on is NOT "unsafe". People are unsafe.
> b) Having a radio on does NOT mean one has his head up his a**.
> c) Smaller jobs do not always "let safety slide".
> 
> ...


There's a time and a place for everything, and in this post Petey is right on the money...

Try punching down cables all night long or splicing fiber and not have a radio or music - you'll go insane, or talk you workmates to death.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Try punching down cables all night long or splicing fiber and not have a radio or music


Been there, But I kind of like the silence.

~Matt


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Been there, But I kind of like the silence.
> 
> ~Matt


 
Uh oh... :whistling2:


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I have my ipod with the 'ear buds' in one ear. I don't listen to it unless I'm on a my own doing a task that doesn't require the extra ear.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I Use the iPhone with a set of Bose noice cancelling headphones. Why can't I get the livingrrom to sound like this? Ear buds never worked for me, they don't stay in my heads too big.


----------



## sparkymark (May 20, 2009)

Its tradition  ive got some sony xdr thing work a treat, got a few knocks and that but still going strong


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I was wiring a new house a few years back and had a temp pole setup with a dedicated quad (non-gfi) inside and a GFI quad setup outside. The plumbers were always first on the job and one guy _*constantly*_ played rap music which I hate. Somehow the quad outlet inside became 220V for an instant and fried the radio :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I was wiring a new house a few years back and had a temp pole setup with a dedicated quad (non-gfi) inside and a GFI quad setup outside. The plumbers were always first on the job and one guy _*constantly*_ played rap music which I hate. Somehow the quad outlet inside became 220V for an instant and fried the radio :laughing: :thumbup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Somehow the quad outlet inside became 220V for an instant and fried the radio :laughing: :thumbup:



You need to call the poco about that. 220 volts sounds a bit low. :jester:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I use a Milwaukee radio that came free with some tool one time, but only on new construction jobs when the place sits disconnected from other homes or businesses and only when I'm alone. All other times, I think that playing a radio on the job is borderline unprofessional, or at least bothersome. I'd never play a radio on a service call or on a job where other people are working. I'd also never play a radio in an occupied home or building.


Pretty much how I see it as well. I really like having music but I am on company time not my time. So if it will not bother others yes but if I think it will bother the customer in the least little bit then no.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Im with badger on that one. There's one dude in my company who is a friggin radio fanatic. He's all watching his watch so he can call in to the radio station at particular times to try and win money, and ALWAYS listening to the radio... If you ask me, there's nothing on the radio worth listening to anyway, except maybe for some occasional hendrix, led zep, or sabbath. Everything else on the radio belongs in the sewer. Except for the classical stations.
Give me silence anyday.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Some work sites will have a "no radio" policy, but certain GC's we've worked with actually don't care.

I also have the Bosch radio and the Ipod attachment.

A lot of the older white guys listen to the classic rock station with the right wing morning show.

Younger guys listen to rap, alternative rock, or pop.

However, this IS New Orleans.

When I have the radio on it's most likely, the local jazz station (I've gotten hooked on this stuff, it's always something different), alternative rock, or classical with NPR in the morning.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

NPR is the shiz


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

had a guy working with us that used an ipod, i hated it because when i needed him he couldnt hear me, sometimes i would have to repeat myself.......grrr @#$%^& radios are ok until communication breaks down or when communication is a must like on a wire pull or locating circuits, etc..


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have few jobsite that I did used the radio but not very much at all due the noise in the area some spot I can able use it but normally it a Euro music { mostly French music } you should see how I challanged one construction crew to see who get the best and we end up a draw.

Merci,Marc


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Uh oh... :whistling2:


Come on, you have to be a bit weird to punch down 1000 pair after 1000 pair and still somewhat enjoy the peace.


I never said I wasnt nuts.. lol!

~Matt


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive got an old dewalt that i use whenever the job allows. ive also got an ipod if im the only one around.

but like the others have said alot of places have a no radio policy or sometimes its more important to be able to hear.


----------

